# 200mW Green Laser Module dealextreme



## kennieyk

that looks like a awesome deal  i might just have to pick that up !


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*

It should actually be called a "module" not a "pointer", or the CDRH might get on your case.


----------



## dr_lava

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*

Now this is just getting rediculous. There's NO WAY that puts out 200mw GREEN. Note that the rating is <=200mW (manufacturer rated). so as to not guarantee 200mW output. Plus, the pics of it 'cutting' the bag, you can see when he stretches it that it's not cut through. Still waiting on someone to fonally test the '100mW' version for reality. PLEASE!


----------



## pseudonomen137

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*



dr_lava said:


> Now this is just getting rediculous. There's NO WAY that puts out 200mw GREEN. Note that the rating is <=200mW (manufacturer rated). so as to not guarantee 200mW output. Plus, the pics of it 'cutting' the bag, you can see when he stretches it that it's not cut through. Still waiting on someone to fonally test the '100mW' version for reality. PLEASE!


 
Formal test of 100mW direct from NewWish is in the works as of today. Initial results would seem to indicate you can expect ~100-150mW of true 532nm out of a '200mW' version.. assuming there is no "danger of extrapolation" (and there is!). I will post more details in the next few days as time permits.


----------



## 2xTrinity

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*

I have doubts about this due to the simple fact that the light is supposedly running off of AAA cells -- I find it VERY hard to believe AAA cells could supply enough current to pump a 200mW laser. I might believe it if it ran on a LiIon such as an 18650. The do have their is the 10mW, and I'd say that one is legit judging at how how bright it is compared to more expensive 5mW green lasers -- it projects a solid visible beam, even outdoors in overlit parking lots. So I would expect there to be a trend of the lower wattage DX lasers being higher output than advertized (of green), and the higher-wattage lasers outputting less than claimed.

If it turns out that the Diode is good to put out 200mW of green, but is only limited by the batteries, it may be worth someone transplaning the diode/optics into a different flashlight casing and powering it off of lithium -- if this thing puts out anywhere close to advertized specs, it will eat through batteries like crazy.


----------



## allthatwhichis

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*



The_LED_Museum said:


> It should actually be called a "module" not a "pointer", or the CDRH might get on your case.


 
:lolsign: That's the first thing I thought when I saw the title... Congrats on the 16k posts Craig!!!


----------



## liveforphysics

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*

Thanks for getting me to visit the DX site again... There goes another $1000bucks... same thing just happened last week when I visited DX.

That website is going to break me!

That plastic he tried to burn that just caused the black dye to ablate leaving the crosslinked clear polymer base is just about immune to lasers (in my own testing experience). You will find some clear sacks that they sell oranges in that have black label sections are un-burnable as well. 500mW of pinpoint focused IR on the sack, and i can ablate the black ink off in a fraction of a second with a puff of smoke, yet nothing can burn the base material because it passes the light rather than absorbing it once the black ink is vaporized.

In otherwords, IMO, that was a really dumb choice to use a plastic that is not black, but just colored black on the surface for demo-ing a laser's power.

When we were all excited about that 200mW laser "deal" from tommygreen on tradekey (turns out to just be a scamer), we determined that useing alkaline AAA cells to power a 1W 808nm pump (needed for 200mW 532nm output), that run times of around 4-6mins could be expected from such high current draws on AAA alkaline cells.

The 100mW DX units make such an increadible visible beam, if this unit turns out to just be over >100mW of 532nm, its going to be a steal at these prices.

Dr. Lava, I MIGHT be able to get to the college lab tomarrow to do some formal testing on my DX100mW units. I do have the day off, but I have a zillion other things to take care of that get priority.

Best Wishes,
-Luke


----------



## Aseras

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*

it says in the aticle that it's not IR filtered so buyer beware.

i really doubt it's 200mw 532.


----------



## matrixshaman

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*

DX does state: " Class 3B (update: the factory has confirmed this to be a geniune Samsung Laser Chip rated 3B)" which I believe are good up to 500 mw.


----------



## Aseras

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*

3b means it's higher than 5 mw and less than 500mw. any 5mw greenie has at least a 200mw pump diode.

green laser pointer with leaking IR are notorious for aberrant laser meter readings. laser are 1 uniform coherent waveform.. only monochromatic 532nm for green. when you introduce leaking IR ( 808 pump diode or 1064 nd:yv04 ) it skews your reading. I can make a 5mw leadlight register as a 300mw+ laser by removing the ir filter on my power meter.

quality of ir filters is important too. crummy ir filter inflate laser measurements. the only real way to measure is to have a known ir filter and it's reflectivity and use that in front of your laser power meter.

example green laser http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/dpss1.gif

200mw of 808 IR goes into a nd:yv04 crystal that frequency doubles it to 1064nm. that laser light then goes into a KTP crystal that halves the laser to 532nm, and you have green. 

most pointers have a hybrid crystal with the nd:yv04 and ktp fused together inside of a heatsink and then the good ones have an ir filter glued on top.

the shoddy ones don't bother with the ir filter and you get 50mw greens with 5mw of green and 30-40 mw of leaking ir.. or more.


----------



## Aseras

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*



pseudonomen137 said:


> Formal test of 100mW direct from NewWish is in the works as of today. Initial results would seem to indicate you can expect ~100-150mW of true 532nm out of a '200mW' version.. assuming there is no "danger of extrapolation" (and there is!). I will post more details in the next few days as time permits.



if you can can you try and measure or find the specs on the pump diode? i might just pick one up to have a 1 watt IR laser pen.


----------



## bozo

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*

I dont know about deal extreme, i bought a 100mw from them a little over 2 weeks ago and havent recieved it yet, i cant track the order and now they aren't responding to my emails, so i would think twice about ordering from them, its only a good deal if actualy recieve the laser.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I made a slight alteration to the thread title: "Laser Module" instead of "Laser Pointer". :thumbsup:


----------



## dr_lava

I just got the ellys and Vinets that I ordered in. It only took about 1 week since they had them in stock. Inside was a slip saying they shipped what they had and the rest of my order was on the way from China. That's pretty good! Don't worry too much bozo, I know it's hard, but just wait 

Livefor, I hear you about the plastic bag, and that's true, but that wasn't the only reason it can't be 200mW of green. Still, it's an excellent price even if it's only 100mW of green!


----------



## liveforphysics

Aseras- Keep in mind, with a 20mW DX green pointer I was able to get over 30mW into the laser meter AFTER going through a lab grade IR filter block. Combined IR + 532nm output measured only about 50mW combined power on a meter which is NOT confused by multi-wavelegnth readings.

Also, the very same laser barely made 5mW when cold... Warm that sucker up to body temperature, and poof! over 30mW!. Not exactly sure why that happens, as it could be so many different things, but the huge varience with temperature is kinda interesting. My AtlasNova CPF special is a similarly powered laser, yet even when skiing and its freezing cold, I push the button and it just blasts out a brilliant beam, and actually seems to get dimmer with heat, which is totally opposite of the DX unit.

Don't ask me why, cause it's over my head.


----------



## Aseras

that's sounds good....

problem is probably how the crystal set is fixed inside. some use some resin stuff that contract and expands due to thermaling.. other use diffrent lenses and hybrid crystal sets.. the more stuff between them the more likely thay are to change places with temperature.

atlas nova are leadlights that used a hybrid crystal set..

anyone taken apart a DX laser yet to see how it's setup?

I might just waste my money on one....


----------



## Aseras

*Re: 200mW Green Laser Pointer dealextreme*



bozo said:


> I dont know about deal extreme, i bought a 100mw from them a little over 2 weeks ago and havent recieved it yet, i cant track the order and now they aren't responding to my emails, so i would think twice about ordering from them, its only a good deal if actualy recieve the laser.



it is a holiday over in china still keep that in mind,, i think that what the big sale on their website is about anyways...

anyways i went ahead and bought one.. i'll tell you all for sure what the outputs are. if anything since it breaks down in the middle i can use it for something else I have in mind.


----------



## pseudonomen137

Yeah, liveforphysics, the DPSS lasers will be very different depending on temperature unless you have TEC regulation (not going to happen in a cheap portable). As for 30mW green, MAYBE, but I have a feeling that's either a very rare occurrence, or something was wrong with the metering setup. My 20mW definitely wouldn't give me those ratings.

As for IR filtering, they are not well IR filtered, but they aren't completely unfiltered either. More info on that will be posted in the next few days, but I'll suffice to say that you shouldn't expect 200mW 532nm out of that laser. Also, they are VERY poor quality. The WL and CNI black/gold lasers are much better, these are cheap chinese mass-produced to save every penny possible, and the product really shows it. At the price though, its hard to complain.

As for the pump (whoever asked), I don't have a 200mW to dismantle, but if the DX lasers are manufactured by NewWish, I will try to get my contact at NewWish to provide pump diode specs. Its hard to get the setup recollimated though if you're trying to use it as an IR laser. Maybe better to either start from scratch from a diode, or pay the extra price to get a already manufactured one (PM for details if needed).


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Well the race is on -- I took another chance with DX and ordered one tonight too. Who gets one first ?? (won't be me !!)
Mike


----------



## Aseras

did you ever get your first one HM?


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Aseras -

I got my order today. It was held up for weeks because of a $1.90 meter :-(
They refunded and I got the package. 
I got my DX 20 mW greenie "module" and stuch the provided cells in. It put out about 8 mW -- then I realized it was still cold. Warmed it in my shirt for a while and now get a pretty stable (20 seconds) 23 mW. 0.222 mw of IR !! Must be filtered.

Mike


----------



## senecaripple

just ordered a 200mw. hope they have this one in stock, as the 100mw is still on order! ordered the 100mw last week and got e-mail that i wont be seeing this till the 12th of never!


----------



## Led_Blind

Come on ppl, we all know how you can diffract white light through a prism and get a rainbow.... 

That said if a greenie is not IR filtered then using the same powers of deduction you should know the IR will come out in a fan shape, rather than being collimated with the green beam….

The only way you are going to measure the IR is up close or point blank. Move the sensor 1m away and you wont have enough IR to be concerned about (tho it would look prety cool through night vision goggles)


----------



## brighter

My 50mw laser from DX went to wrong address! (Hongkongpost.com says it was 11.03. shipped to Canada and I'm from Croatia  ) I requested replacement a few days ago and they agreed. They need 3-5 days to respond! Now I'm asking myself where will that first one eventually appear...

If that 50mw turns out to be OK, I will order 200mw straight away...


----------



## Aseras

Led_Blind said:


> Come on ppl, we all know how you can diffract white light through a prism and get a rainbow....
> 
> That said if a greenie is not IR filtered then using the same powers of deduction you should know the IR will come out in a fan shape, rather than being collimated with the green beam….
> 
> The only way you are going to measure the IR is up close or point blank. Move the sensor 1m away and you wont have enough IR to be concerned about (tho it would look prety cool through night vision goggles)



the problem would be that lets say you shot the laser through plastic or glass up close, the green might go right through but you could get a specular reflection of the IR that's invisible and highly dangerous to your eyes should you take a direct hit... and not even realize it.


----------



## 2xTrinity

Aseras said:


> the problem would be that lets say you shot the laser through plastic or glass up close, the green might go right through but you could get a specular reflection of the IR that's invisible and highly dangerous to your eyes should you take a direct hit... and not even realize it.


Interesting point, I try to avoid pointing any sort of lasers at glass of any kind, especailly up close. On the few occasions I have experimented with it, I make sure I don't have a direct line-of-sight to the optic. Usually I would only use low powered reds though with optics, green I'd use more for outdoor pointing.

Though even a specular reflection of the IR, if is not collimated, should not be nearly as intense as a specular reflection of the green (likely if you carelessly point the laser at any sort of glass at all, at any range). Think about this -- a 5% reflection from a 200mW laser off of some glass will be as intense as shining a 10mW green laser directly in your eye! 
It's usually recommended to buy 95% green filtering glasses for lasers like this, but I think that kind of defeats the purpose of having green for a visible beam, might as well just use IR or red with filtered glasses if you want to burn things, and just buy a 5-10mW green for a visible beam.


----------



## liveforphysics

Mike- You are saying that your 20mW unit makes a stable 23mW, AND is IR filtered!!! And he dropped the price from the 20mW units that I bought that were unfiltered? How cool!!!!

I haven't taken apart any of my DX lasers higher than 30mW yet, but I did pull apart my "Brons" green 70mW laser gun site, which is labled on the back of the diode houseing with an etching laser "www.newwish.com". Much to my suprize, I found the thick green glass chunk in there that I never expected to see. It also HAD some of the best divergence of any laser I own, yet after putting it back together I've not been able to get this adjusted quite right again 

Suprized the heck out of me to see an IR filter on a laser sight.


----------



## coppertrail

I have a 5mW on the way (I know, I know, weak . . .) but since this is my first green laser, I figured I go with the low end and move up if I like it. It should be here early next week.


----------



## 2xTrinity

coppertrail said:


> I have a 5mW on the way (I know, I know, weak . . .) but since this is my first green laser, I figured I go with the low end and move up if I like it. It should be here early next week.


Even the 5mW should be very impressive if all you're used to is red. It should appear at least 4 times brighter than any <5mW red laser, because the eye is so much more sensitive to green. Also, the green wavelength gets scattered more, so on a day with enough moisture in the air, you may be able to see the beam even with only 5mW. Even on relatively dry/clear days I can see the beam of the 10mW.

Today however it was foggy... playing with even the 10mW is utterly amazing -- a solid green line as far as the eye can see. The higher powered greens ought to be compeltely awe-inspiring in the fog. I bounced my laser off some water in a fountain, and a pretty nifty laser light show ensued as all the reflected beams got scattered in the fog from the rippling water. 

Definitely the most "fun" time to use the lasers is in the fog (the most useful time though is when it's clear, for pointing out stars etc.)



> I got my DX 20 mW greenie "module" and stuch the provided cells in. It put out about 8 mW -- then I realized it was still cold. Warmed it in my shirt for a while and now get a pretty stable (20 seconds) 23 mW. 0.222 mw of IR !! Must be filtered.


Hmm. I wonder if the 30mW will be filtered as well? It's only $31 right now and appears to be the best deal for their lasers in terms of $/mW except for the 200. I'm not super worried about leaking IR, but I'd definitely prefer to avoid it if possible, especailly when getting into higher powered modules. I'll probably wait before buying another though.


----------



## brighter

liveforphysics said:


> ...we determined that useing alkaline AAA cells to power a 1W 808nm pump (needed for 200mW 532nm output), that run times of around 4-6mins could be expected from such high current draws on AAA alkaline cells....
> 
> -Luke


 
Please, can someone explain why is there hard to draw 1w from two AAA alkaline batteries? Fenix LOD-CE on HI draws (0,78A) from only one AAA with runtime of almost an hour. 

That confuses me a lot...


----------



## pseudonomen137

brighter said:


> Please, can someone explain why is there hard to draw 1w from two AAA alkaline batteries? Fenix LOD-CE on HI draws (0,78A) from only one AAA with runtime of almost an hour.
> 
> That confuses me a lot...


 

A 1W diode does not correlate to a 1W draw in power. More than likely that's 2-4W of power, meaning 1-2W per battery. With batteries, because of internal resistance and such, the faster you try drawing power from them, the less total power you get (you can see this by checking out energizer's spec sheets on their batts). So if a set batteries may last 10 hours on x draw, at 10x draw, you are getting <1 hour life, and it may be as low as just a few minutes if even that. (this is with alkalines, lithiums are still going to have this problem but the e^2 liths are significantly better than the alks for high draw).
At 1-2 Watts per battery (more than likely closer to 2 Watts for a 1 Watt pump), you're going to kill them very fast.

That is only if you're running a pump to 1W of course. I have nothing to back this up, but I just have a gut feeling that both residual IR, and underpower issues are going to be worse and worse on the 150 and 200mW versions as compared to the 100mW. (Just as it seems the 100mW isn't too great, whereas people report pretty good 20mW versions)


----------



## brighter

Thanx, that cleared much. I did'nt know that it is 2-4w actually.

When my 200mW arrives I will probably disasemble it and make new alu host for better cooling and 18650 Li-ion with resistor... (maybe 2-mode)


----------



## senecaripple

i'm still holding my breath waiting for my lasers.


----------



## brighter

Did somebody receive 200mw DX yet? I ordered mine ten days ago and I'm still waiting...


----------



## Aseras

10 days. hah! I ordered on the 12th of march and I'm still "awaiting packing".

don't expect you laser for at least a month.


----------



## brighter

I suppose they do not have them in stock because all other stuff I ordered from them came within 10-12 days (it only takes 6 days from Hongkongpost to my mailbox).


----------



## Hemlock Mike

I got a mail that my DX 200 has shipped  . I saw another post the same. It's now a race to see who gets one first !! Happily they are shipping after over a month ....

Mike


----------



## senecaripple

Hemlock Mike said:


> I got a mail that my DX 200 has shipped  . I saw another post the same. It's now a race to see who gets one first !! Happily they are shipping after over a month ....
> 
> Mike


congratulations! guess you win. I never got an email. I checked my status at DX, nada, wrote in their forum inquiring.
when did you place your order?


----------



## Led_Blind

My 2 seperate orders from DX have both taken between 4 - 8 weeks to come through. 

patience ppl


----------



## Hemlock Mike

I placed my order on 3/14 . I thought it was longer ago than that.

Mike


----------



## m3ta1head

Hemlock Mike said:


> I got a mail that my DX 200 has shipped  . I saw another post the same. It's now a race to see who gets one first !! Happily they are shipping after over a month ....
> 
> Mike



Should have asked for EMS shipping. It costs $15 extra for the newwish laser. 

I just got my 30mW today-it came here BLAZING fast-just 3 days after DX shipped it.


----------



## fixorater

I'm quite excited for my DX 50mW which should be here any day now- A poster in another forum said he was able to light a match with his within about 1ft. No doubt due to the lack of a good IR filter. But its cool none the less. According to Hong Kong Post it shipped out on Mar 30th.


----------



## brighter

fixorater said:


> I'm quite excited for my DX 50mW which should be here any day now- A poster in another forum said he was able to light a match with his within about 1ft. No doubt due to the lack of a good IR filter. But its cool none the less. According to Hong Kong Post it shipped out on Mar 30th.


 
Yes, I've said that You can light matches easy but only with fresh batteries (no need for extra lens). I figured something more, not every 50mw's are the same, I've had one that jumps in higher mode after 20seconds, that one was a beast. Now I have another one bought from other than DX but is not as strong no matter what batteries You put in (still can light matches). I tryed one 10440 li-ion and light power remained the same only power consumption increased to 0.9A against 0.6A with alkies. If You're lucky than You may got stronger one...

Check this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5QwS10lrTw



fixorater said:


> No doubt due to the lack of a good IR filter.


 
BTW it can't be IR that is burning cause IR is not collimated and the power of IR that is escaping from the unit is far too low for anything to burn.


----------



## Aseras

m3ta1head said:


> Should have asked for EMS shipping. It costs $15 extra for the newwish laser.
> 
> I just got my 30mW today-it came here BLAZING fast-just 3 days after DX shipped it.



it's not the shipping that's the problem it's that they do not have them in stock.


----------



## senecaripple

my orders date march 9 for the 100mw, and the 15th for the 200mw.so are we talking it could take to may or even june before we see our orders?


----------



## Aseras

who knows.. although Andrew did email me today and say that they are going to try and get mine out soon... along with a few consolation prizes


----------



## fixorater

Just rec'vd my 50mW. I need ta try it w/ good batteries at night but its def brighter than my 22.5mW Atlasnova.


----------



## fixorater

Oh- also curious what would you all say would be good advice to get optimal performance. I know temperature is an issue... Its always mid 70's to mid 80's here. I know there is usually a warmup time w/ dpss lasers. Finally- any recommendations for batteries? I've heard some people advocate lithium e2s.


----------



## Aseras

For ultimate power lithiums. I almost entirely use rechargable NIMH. it's a lot easier on the pocketbook and in my tests with my handful or pointers, i only loose a couple mw's on the top end.


----------



## fixorater

I do have a rechargable NIMH set- I had the same thought- much better for $ and probably for the environment. The info on the batteries say they put out 1.2v instead of 1.5 which I would imagine makes quite a difference. Perhaps I just need another brand of rechargable.


----------



## m3ta1head

I'm also wondering about batteries for my 30mW. I'm just using duracell triple a batteries right now...anything I can drop in for a little oomph in power?


----------



## stevetexas

For max "OOMPH" - go with E2 lithiums. You may not notice much difference though...


----------



## Ashton

What about the rechargeable Lithium-Palamer batteries? Or even the older Lithium-Ion?


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Welllllllll ---

I looked at my orders at DX tonight and my 200 greenie has been changed from "shipped" back to "on order"  .. I don't know what happened there.

Mike


----------



## senecaripple

you think DX is laughing at us fools as he's lining his pockets?


----------



## brighter

Mine says "ready for shippment shortly"...


----------



## Aseras

Ashton said:


> What about the rechargeable Lithium-Palamer batteries? Or even the older Lithium-Ion?



you'll find that most AAA size ( not AAA lithiums like e2's ) lithum batteries are 3-3.7 volts. you need 1.5V max. most lithium AAA like e2's are nearly 1.8V so it's a good boost in power, but if the regualtion on the diode is poor you can blow your pointer diode.

HM damn, that sucks. I was looking forward to someone getting a 200mw.

China has too many holidays. i know it's ching ming now so I'm sure DX is closed. they close ( or use as an excuse ) for every holiday on the calendar.


----------



## highamperage

Hey guys. I have a small import company and can get "200mw" green laser pointers. However, even my cost direct from the manufacturer is higher than DX's price. By quite a bit. I'm considering ordering one to sample. I'll check it out and let you guys know. 

If I decide to order it the sample unit, would anyone be willing to test it for the correct output power for me? (And then return it of course- I wanna play with it - I'll pay for shipping)


----------



## dr_lava

Sure, I can do that, and give you a runtime power plot, too so you can see if it fades over time.

As fro DX, it looks like he posted those '200mW' for too cheap, even for him! Wouldn't be suprised if the price comes up soon to cope with excessive demand. Anyone order a 100mW and get it?



highamperage said:


> Hey guys. I have a small import company and can get "200mw" green laser pointers. However, even my cost direct from the manufacturer is higher than DX's price. By quite a bit. I'm considering ordering one to sample. I'll check it out and let you guys know.
> 
> If I decide to order it the sample unit, would anyone be willing to test it for the correct output power for me? (And then return it of course- I wanna play with it - I'll pay for shipping)


----------



## Hemlock Mike

DX sent me an email explaining that my 200 didn't pass QC and was held back. He's still advertising them at $120 though.

Mike


----------



## jdwannam

From my DX Invoice as of today: (Order Placed 03/05)

1372 100mW Green Laser Pen Black with Batteries and Gift Box x 1 _Shipped_ $94.90 - 
1997 200mW Green Laser Pointer Pen Black x 1 _Ordering_ - -


According to a post on their forum on April 3rd:

---
Hi refraxion, 
The 100mw laswer has arrived at our warehouse. It will be packed and ready for shipment for shortly. The 200mw laswer will be arrived by the end of this weekend. 
We thank you for your time waiting for this order. 

Melissa @DX
---

I haven't sent them any emails yet since it seems everyone here is in the same boat. Between Kyle and Melissa I'm sure they have their hands full with customer support. I know it's been a month, but considering I've saved hundreds of dollars in parts I've already recieved from DX, I'm not about to complain.

Just a heads up,

JD


----------



## stevetexas

I finally decided to jump on the bandwagon and order one before prices go up. The rate he's charging is about $0.60 per milliwatt. Not a bad deal at all, even if it outputs only 100mW it is still a good price. 

We can always add an aftermarket IR filter if needed.


----------



## fixorater

So... I am quite pleased w/ my 50mW. I was able to burn/melt holes in a plastic trash bag last night. As for matches I'm not quite yet able to match them. Balloon tests are forthcoming but... no doubt if the trash bag works I'm sure it'll pop them pretty well.


----------



## brighter

fixorater said:


> So... I am quite pleased w/ my 50mW. I was able to burn/melt holes in a plastic trash bag last night. As for matches I'm not quite yet able to match them. Balloon tests are forthcoming but... no doubt if the trash bag works I'm sure it'll pop them pretty well.


 
More news on 50mw: there is a version of 50mw newwish on ebay (10+40$) that is a fraud, the beam is visibly dimmer. When You look in the aperature of those 50mw DX and 50mw Ebays You can see some difference in brass housing and collimator - It's smaller on ebay version so I guess that it is really 20mw with 50mw sticker. Those can't burn anything.
As for 50mw DX, You must paint matches with black marker first and have a good alkies. Don't burn them too close from the unit.


----------



## picrthis

brighter said:


> More news on 50mw: there is a version of 50mw newwish on ebay (10+40$) that is a fraud, the beam is visibly dimmer. When You look in the aperature of those 50mw DX and 50mw Ebays You can see some difference in brass housing and collimator - It's smaller on ebay version so I guess that it is really 20mw with 50mw sticker. Those can't burn anything.
> As for 50mw DX, You must paint matches with black marker first and have a good alkies. Don't burn them too close from the unit.



Who sells the geniune Newwish models 50mw> for a decent price, so we don't get "burned" by a fake unit? Thanks.


----------



## Aseras

fwiw those look exactly the same( the right one is just out of focus a bit ). it's possible you just got a unit that's out of spec, or the 50mw DX newwishes are way over spec.

The only way you are going to tell is to crack it open and ruin both for a comparison of the guts. and even then, the chinese counterfeit market is more than capable of faking/remaking everything.


----------



## brighter

Aseras said:


> fwiw those look exactly the same( the right one is just out of focus a bit )..


 
That's because the module on the right side of the picture is further inside and is little bigger in diameter. You can see the diff clearly if You have both of them. Look at the thickness of the ring that is holding collimator.

BTW, the guy who sells them contacted factory and they confirmed that it's 30mW. Sticker was afterwards replaced with 50mw one.
Aparently there are two factories that produces newwish, one in taiwan and the other is korean ic.

Here is picture comparing the power:





I guess I will stick with DX from now on.


----------



## fixorater

Thanks for the 411. I have also had bad experiences with fake Newwish lasers off eBay. My DX is much better.


----------



## stevetexas

Back on topic. My order for a 200mW is packaged (according to the dealextreme website) and the 200's are in stock. We should be getting them within a few weeks. Then we'll be able to really test them rather then just speculate.

Does anyone have one that is actually listed as shipped??


----------



## Hemlock Mike

My 200 was marked as shipped about a week ago but then got recalled. Mine is still "on order".

Mike


----------



## stevetexas

*Status:* Packaged </B></FONT>
*Items Sold:* *SKU**Product or Service Name* *Quantity* *Price* *Shipping*  0079 1 Watt LED Flashlightx 3 _In Stock</U>_ $2.94 $2.63 0089 7 Watts LED Flashlightx 1 _In Stock</U>_ $15.95 $2.68 1997 200mW Green Laser Pointer Pen Blackx 1 _In Stock</U>_ $120.00

This is my info when I checked the order processing 5 minutes ago. Seems strange that yours is still on order since I just ordered a few days ago. Something must be wrong.


----------



## SenKat

Steve - that is just Mike's rotten luck with DX there....he eventually gets his stuff, but the ordering system seems to hiccup when shipping to Iowa !


----------



## stevetexas

I hope mine doesn't become unpacked or unshipped like his did - seems like anything can happen until it is in your hands. So far I've had very good luck with DX. Fingers Crossed...


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Alex at DX replied that they have gotten a few delivered and he is paying "special attention" to my order !! Meanwhile, my invoice still shows "on order"  


Mike


----------



## stevetexas

Mine has changed to "Ready for shipment" - fingers still crossed.


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Just checked -- Mine is still on order :-( Maybe I'm getting one with diamonds and solid gold --- For Sure !!! 

Mike


----------



## senecaripple

still waiting for mine, maybe I should start badgering them. it 2 has been a month since I ordered.


----------



## larryk

Just received an email today that my 200 mw has been shipped. I ordered it March 16th.


----------



## senecaripple

larryk said:


> Just received an email today that my 200 mw has been shipped. I ordered it March 16th.


did you ever inquire about your order to DX?


----------



## liveforphysics

Emails and pestering doesn't get anybody's lasers into their hands any sooner.

I've talked with Kyle about these when I was considdering buying a few hundred of them for resale purposes.

As soon as a new batch of units arive to Kyle from the factory, he generally ships them out the same day. It just happens that the 200mW units are sorta the "factory-freak" top 1-2% of the units that just happen to have excellent crystals and alignment etc. 

Unless emails and questions about shipping and things can cause the factory to get more of the factory-freak 200mW units to occur, I think you are just wasting the time of both parties.

I've never heard of any situation where he failed to get the product to the customer. 

He will fully refund you at anytime if you dont want to wait.

I'm personally waiting on 10 of these 200mW units. I know they will come, and I feel kinda like a kid on Christmas morning everytime I see the mailman, but I gotta be patient. I've got a whole pile of Lithium primary cell$ just waiting for these lasers to arive and suck them dry.

The 100mW units LOVE lithium, but I keep the duty cycle very short because I know I am overdriving the little LD driver board hard when I use them. If the 200mW units share the little FET on the driver board as a weaklink, I will make a thread up with a DIY picture guide on heatsinking them.

Best Wishes,
-Luke


----------



## stevetexas

Luke - that would be great! These will probably require LOTS of heatsinking and VERY short duty times.

I do agree e-mailing them only takes up their resources and could further delay things.
Personally, I've had VERY good luck with DX - my orders always seem to ship out quickly and everything is as advertised. Maybe that is why I've never e-mailed them... I think it is more order timing than anything else. If you happen to place an order right before he receives a shipment, you'll get yours around the same time as people who placed an order far before the shipment arrived.


----------



## larryk

senecaripple said:


> did you ever inquire about your order to DX?



No, I never inquired about my order.


----------



## Hemlock Mike

LFP --

DX has sent me good stuff I ordered. The lights and other things are OK---- But ----- this 200 mw module was ordered on 3/14. I check every day for shippment and it DID ship -- well almost :-( ..............
Now I see others who ordered after me getting shippment reports while mine is still on order. Emails from them are just JELLO. 
All I want is an HONEST reply. All the other stuff has come through great and their 20 mW pointers will POP !!! Generally good stuff but what's up with the 200's ????

Mike


----------



## Aseras

mine is still the same as well. awaiting shipment. been that way for over a month now.

talked to dx a few times, always got a its a holiday, they are backordered underspec etc. I've been promised a few freebies to come with it and special attention. but something is up I guess. I'd rather they now offer to sell what they don't have. backordering because you have run out of a hotselling item is one thing, but leaving several customers hanging for weeks and months is unacceptable. even for 
special order items.


----------



## larryk

I've ordered many items from DX and I never received a complete order. One time my order was almost complete except it was missing 1 of the 4 LED ice cubes. I thought no big deal it's only a $ 1.25 item, and they must have counted wrong. The next day 1 LED ice cube came in a seperate package.


----------



## larryk

HM, don't feel to bad, my 200 mw laser has been changed from shipped, back to ordered also.


----------



## firefly

when you receive this 200mW please ask what's the real power


----------



## SenKat

firefly - there are quite a few folks that ordered that laser that own power meters, so they will be testing it and posting results REALLY fast !!!  


I personally cannot wait to see the results......


----------



## brighter

I've received email that mine 200mw has been shipped! (tracking nr. included)


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Brighter --

Lucky you ---- You must have said the right things !! My email today says to expect shipment on Wed or Thurs. Watch me toast an ND8 filter !!!!

Mike


----------



## seanrolsen

Hello All! 

I also bought a 200mW green laser from DX. My order was also changed from shipped, to ordering a few days ago. I ordered on March 22nd. I can't wait! I am trying to just forget about it and not check everyday so that the time will fly faster, but it is hard to do. You know DX.com has to be busy.. They just got another 40 new products in the other day.

It is a special order item, so they say add up to 10 days...plus the normal time of up to 3 days...plus packaging and shipping, up to 14 days.... total overall with a _ day grace period would be 30 days. If they mean business days, that could be a whopping 6 weeks!

When I do recieve mine, would there be anyone whom I could mail it to for testing of the true mW outpur power for me? Also, in the mean time, is there an alternate test, other than comparitive, for measuring the mW output? I read something about an LED test? I ordered two, and I bet they will arrive near the same date. I would have one to play with so that the tester could play with it and test it at his or her pace. I would pay for shipping and all, but would not pay to test. If there is someone interested in helping me with this, that would be great. Any response at all would be great... I don't like being on this whole page by myself! I mean... Wow, I started a new page! 

The only laser pointer I have now is a less than 1 mW red pointer, and am really excited about and learning about lasers.

Mr. Hemlock:

I hope that you recieve your laser in the mail soon and before me.

(Another order I made for a cap light thing with DX.com was changed to "Packaged" in less than 6 hours!)


----------



## larry2

so the 200mw units don't have a infrared filter
so the 200mw is made up of infrared + visible ?
how can you add one afterwards ?


----------



## larry2

so the 200mw units don't have a infrared filter
so the 200mw is made up of infrared + visible ?
how can you add one afterwards ?


----------



## SenKat

There is a post on here where Stevetexas added an IR filter to a Leadlight using a toothpaste tube cap....He got the filter from here : FILTER He bought the IRC-21 12mm IR filter, and it worked VERY well ! Now, the jury is still out on the 200mw units, as 50mw and below have adequate IR filtering, but the 100mw unit that Psuedo reviewed did not have a good IR filter. So, we will know the truth after Stevetexas tests his upon arrival !


----------



## The_LED_Museum

seanrolsen said:


> ...When I do recieve mine, would there be anyone whom I could mail it to for testing of the true mW outpur power for me?...


I'd be more than happy to test the output power, but my laser power meter only goes up to ~60mW, so I'm out of the game here. :shakehead:


----------



## SenKat

For anyone who is stateside, I can test it for you - as well as many of the other members on here would most likely help you out like that. I am fairly certain that there are other folks out there abroad that would be more than happy to help out as well.


----------



## senecaripple

has anybody received one yet?
maybe they dont really exist!


----------



## SenKat

I have no doubt that they exist - now as far as their capabilities go ? Well - the jury is out on that until folks get them and adequately review them !


----------



## stevetexas

Mine is supposedly in the mail (as of 2 days ago). Once I get mine I'll test it with and without an IR filter so we have an idea how much IR is really there.

You can get your own IR filter and mod your laser for about $15 and a little work. I've ordered from this site a few times with good results:
http://www.optics-online.com/irc.asp

I like the IRC 21 and IRC 30


----------



## seanrolsen

Hi again!

I live in the midwest, and would prefer sending to someone in the states for shipping costs. 

I have read that the leaking IR can confuse most laser checks. Is this true?

I have a few IR filters from digital camera sensors, and an IR pass filter as well. I am sure there is a difference between the ones sold at laser optics stores vs one extracted from a digital camera sensor; but how much of a difference? Would using one from a digicam over the laser render the laser weaker, safer, both? Perhaps testing is needed to dertmine that. Will just have to wait. 

I would be intereseted in seeing the beam using nightshot on my point and shoot with a IR only pass filter over the lens of camera (or lens of laser), vs. using an IR blocking filter over the laser to test for leaking IR from the laser.

I estimate that I will not recieve mine until Monday, May 7th. 

Also... has anyone tried testing temperates of high powered lasers? For example, painting a digital meat thermometer and beaming for 10 seconds and then reading the temp? I would be interested to see how hot these guys really get. I have an IR instant thermometer from woot.com... I wonder how _that_ would react?! If there is a post or thread on this already, I apoligise, but I have not been able to find one.


----------



## cool4u2view

I ordered two lasers and unfortunately my order has gotten a little messed up and they are only sending one at the moment until I can straighten things out, but I have a tracking number in hand and my package left China on the 14th according to USPS.com

I hope more retailers start carrying these 200mW lasers assuming they are everything they're cracked up to be. Maybe we can finally see a price drop in green lasers.


----------



## flashlightpoor

seanrolsen said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I live in the midwest, and would prefer sending to someone in the states for shipping costs.
> 
> I have read that the leaking IR can confuse most laser checks. Is this true?



not if you know what you are doing. I don't know what the natural line width of this laser is but I would imagine using a 532nm +/- 10mw filter would get most of the usable light. these filters are cheap and have a 1:100,000 extinction ratio. So you will know fairly precisely how much green light you are getting. 

I am waiting for my 30mw (only just ordered) but if other's 200mw pan out I am definitely getting one. I assume other's will have already tested and posted by then, but if not I wil.


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Sean --

I ordered mine on 03/14 so mine is still on order on the invoice as of tonight. The cap light is nice with 2, 4 white LED's and then 2 flashing red LED's last. I use these in fireworks shows for clean-up !!

Mike


----------



## larry2

so the 200mw units don't have a infrared filter
so the 200mw is made up of infrared + visible ?
how can you add one afterwards ?


----------



## SenKat

There is no way to prove the absence of an IR filter prior to anyone having received one !


----------



## Hemlock Mike

I think the delays on the 200's are because they know WE are here with meters!!!! Production units are being sent back to meet specs. Just a guess from one reply I got from DX. I've mentioned this forum to DX -- They know who we are :touche: 


Mike


----------



## senecaripple

that is why I suspect this alleged 200mw is just a pipe dream. 
it dont exist. 
how much longer are we going to wait.
it has gotten to the point of no return for me and for some of you. in other words, paypal cant help us now! as it is well over a month now for me atleast.
how long are you guys going to wait?


----------



## Ragnarok

Hemlock Mike said:


> They know who we are :touche:



The CPF Photon Police-->  <-- laser scammers


----------



## SenKat

senecaripple said:


> that is why I suspect this alleged 200mw is just a pipe dream.
> it dont exist.
> how much longer are we going to wait.
> it has gotten to the point of no return for me and for some of you. in other words, paypal cant help us now! as it is well over a month now for me atleast.
> how long are you guys going to wait?


 
I think Pay-pal gives you 45 days, don't they ? At any rate, my take on it is this : They are taking the "hot" ones - the ones that perform well above the normal specifications, and labeling them as 200mw....now, it remains to be seen if that is IR and 532nm or just 532nm - so, until someone receives one, we won't know. Patience is a virtue, and I have not actually heard of DX ever cheating anyone before, so I think you all are pretty safe. I didn't have the money on hand to order one when the frenzy hit, so I am completely on the outside looking in on this one !


----------



## 2xTrinity

SenKat said:


> I think Pay-pal gives you 45 days, don't they ? At any rate, my take on it is this : They are taking the "hot" ones - the ones that perform well above the normal specifications, and labeling them as 200mw....now, it remains to be seen if that is IR and 532nm or just 532nm - so, until someone receives one, we won't know.


I'm guessing it's none of the above. For the lower powered lasers, such as the 5mW, up through at least the 30, the nominal value seems to agree fairly well with the 532 output according to results that people on these boards have shown (And subjective comaprisons with lasers of known output). Above that, and the 532 ends up being lower than the advertized amount, and the "fudge factor" gradually increases, but I don't think that it's explcitly IR + green, just some arbitrary fudge factor. 

For one thing, they are going to need a lot more juice to pump a 200mW laser reliably than can be supplied by a couple of AAA batteries for more than a few seconds, IMO. Most of the higher end lasers at that power are runnin8650 or CR123 lithium cells, which can deliver a _lot_ more power than AAA cells. Running Lithium primary AAAs might well deliver much higher ouptut than using alkalines or NiMH cells.


----------



## senecaripple

as fifth unit they were honest. but what if DX cannot produce these lasers and if they can, but at a tremendous loss. what will DX's next move be?


----------



## larry2

so the 200mw units don't have a infrared filter
so the 200mw is made up of infrared + visible ?
how can you add one afterwards ?


----------



## seanrolsen

IS Larry2 going to be ok? 

Anyway, I checked my status this AM and the order I placed on 4/11/07 was changed to "Packaged" status, but the laser still says ordering in the invoice. 

I also recieved an update on the lasers as well.....

One email said that they will be getting some more soon. The said that they have high demand for this laser and that they don't want to let us, as customers down.


...and from another email...


They said that the 200mW will be available this week perhaps. So they can ship soon as they are back in stock.
 

I am getting very excited!

Best Regards to all!


----------



## Aseras

Yeah I've heard that before. twice in fact.

Just have to wait and see. I've got several laser power meters and spectrometers to verify results. I'm waiting to see what these can do... if they ever arrive.

However, I'd much rather wait for a true 200mw, than to get a dud mislabeled pointer.

What will really **** me if is if I wait longer and still end up with crap.


----------



## seanrolsen

You would be surprised what people will do for a bag of crap!


----------



## dr_lava

Even if they are 'only' 150mW, it's still an excellent deal. If they can'e meet 200mW, they could offer refunds or the choice of a tested 150mW laser.


----------



## picrthis

Whats weird is 2 days ago they sent me an email saying the 200mw units where backordered and they didn't have an ETA when they would get them in.

They seemed to encourage me to cancel my order, I choose not to and to wait it out. Today my purchase is marked step 3/4 packaged, go figure:huh2:


----------



## Kiessling

seanrolsen ... please do not quote private communication in public on CPF without the explicit written consent of the other party. You can paraphrase it instead.
Please edit your post accordingly.
Thank you. 

bernhard


----------



## picrthis

You can't go by any info they send you OR show you online, the only accurate info is from the HK Post Office.

Example I placed an order on the 7th of April and they sent me an invoice with a tracking number on the 10th of April. Also their web page showed my order shipped out on the 10th & had the Hong Kong Post Office tracking number.

However when using that tracking number with the Hong Kong Post Office, it knew nothing of the package. Yet today the Hong Kong Post Office shows they received the package for shipment to me, that is a full 7 days AFTER DX said it was physically shipped to me with a tracking number that wasn't valid for an additional 7 days. That order wasn't for the 200mw Laser, that is yet another order. So I woudn't beleive much they say until 1) you get a tracking number AND 2) the Hong Kong Post Office shows they have the package.

The Hong Kong Post Office clearly shows & states they received the package today (17th) & are processing it, not the 10th as DX claims.
Can't wait for all the fun to begin again for the 200mw laser, because that now says it's packaged.


----------



## Zeppert

whoever gets the first 200mW, let the rest of us know as soon as possible.


----------



## cool4u2view

My shipment says inbound into US Customs San Francisco on April 16th. I can't wait!


----------



## stevetexas

https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1362

these look like the same ones. anyone order from here? Here it says they are on pre-order.

my understanding is that DX and Kaidomain were previously working together - is that correct?


----------



## brighter

When DX says shipped it means they handed it to Hongkongpost. Tracking number that is provided do not show any result until package leaves HKpost further to Your address. In most of my cases HKpost proceeded my packages in 2-5 days. After that tracking number checking works. When HKpost says my package left theres only 6-7 days to wait for the mailman.


----------



## seanrolsen

Brighter is correct. There is some internal time in HK before it leaves the country, and they do not update online until then, I think.

stevetexas, kaidomain and dealextreme were once fifthunit.com They split up and "went thier own ways" and started DX and kai. Most of the products are the same and the prices are close. I hear over and over about how great the CS is with DX, but have only read one testimonial of kai, and it wasn't good. Not enought to make a buying desicion with, though. I bought some batteries from kai, and they shipped pretty quick cause they had them in stock.

I emailed kaidomain about the 200mW. They said that they could ship in a 7 days, plus they have more shipping options, like 3 day DHL....


----------



## Kenom

Has anyone purchased the 30mw? I purchased it 4 days ago and I'm anxiously awaiting getting it. Next question being has anyone done any pot modifications or anything else on the dx lasers or are these things all ready modified to allow the extra output. As I understand it most of these things have the same laser diode and varying optics. Mostly being the crystals. If it's capable of running at 30mw would it figure that you can drive it more by potting it?


----------



## ooopretty

Kenom said:


> Has anyone purchased the 30mw? I purchased it 4 days ago and I'm anxiously awaiting getting it. Next question being has anyone done any pot modifications or anything else on the dx lasers or are these things all ready modified to allow the extra output. As I understand it most of these things have the same laser diode and varying optics. Mostly being the crystals. If it's capable of running at 30mw would it figure that you can drive it more by potting it?




Same here, i ordered mine on the 13th, the lady just said they got them in so it should be 2 day until i get mine. Im not too familier with pot modding. I do recall that on the site they did say that it has a samsung chip. I dont know if that helps. Ill be looking alot more into modding when i actually recieve the laser.


I was just hoping its IR filtered


----------



## SenKat

Generally speaking, the 50mw and below have good IR filters on them - Psuedo found his 100mw one to be lacking quite a bit in that department, though.


----------



## senecaripple

cool4u2view said:


> My shipment says inbound into US Customs San Francisco on April 16th. I can't wait!


neither can we. dont forget to send some beam shots.
when did you place your order?


----------



## Hemlock Mike

I was told mine would ship on Wednesday -- Hey - that's TODAY !!!

OOps - they didn't say what month.................

Mike


----------



## X_Marine

Rgr that Mike,
After 6 or 8 weeks?, I realized I will be gone for 10 days in May so I requested their EMS shipping since it had showed in stock and waiting for packaging for about a week. Now that was about 6 or 7 days ago that I paid $21 extra for the "fast" shipping. It's still waiting to be shipped.
I left Kyle a msg in his forums so maybe he can expedite things a little.

I'm just afraid if it comes while I'm out of town I may never see the darn thing. lol

GL all..
X.


----------



## picrthis

Kenom said:


> Has anyone purchased the 30mw? I purchased it 4 days ago and I'm anxiously awaiting getting it. Next question being has anyone done any pot modifications or anything else on the dx lasers or are these things all ready modified to allow the extra output. As I understand it most of these things have the same laser diode and varying optics. Mostly being the crystals. If it's capable of running at 30mw would it figure that you can drive it more by potting it?



Probably 35 - 40 Max and you'll most likely shorten the life of it.


----------



## Aseras

X_Marine said:


> Rgr that Mike,
> After 6 or 8 weeks?, I realized I will be gone for 10 days in May so I requested their EMS shipping since it had showed in stock and waiting for packaging for about a week. Now that was about 6 or 7 days ago that I paid $21 extra for the "fast" shipping. It's still waiting to be shipped.
> I left Kyle a msg in his forums so maybe he can expedite things a little.
> 
> I'm just afraid if it comes while I'm out of town I may never see the darn thing. lol
> 
> GL all..
> X.



if it comes usps/us mail then just file a hold on your mail at the post office. you can do the same thing with UPS. ( ems will come as ups )

they will hold for up to 30 days.


----------



## SenKat

Aseras - I have always had EMS delivered at my house by the regular postal person...that is odd ! Talk to one of your neighbors, and see if they will collect your mail, X_Marine - or send me an email with your addy - and I will make sure your packages are safe ! Muahahahahaha !


----------



## Changchung

Some one receive already the Laser Pointer or werever... Can let us know how bright is??? I want to order one, but maybe i order the 100mw Laser, i think for the description this one are brighter...

True 100mW Green Laser Pointer Pen Black


----------



## X_Marine

SenKat said:


> Aseras - I have always had EMS delivered at my house by the regular postal person...that is odd ! Talk to one of your neighbors, and see if they will collect your mail, X_Marine - or send me an email with your addy - and I will make sure your packages are safe ! Muahahahahaha !


I know you would you laserholic/pusher.. lmao

Hopefully it comes before, but if not I'll use one of the great suggestions.. Thanx..
X.


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Alex at DX has sent me a emule. He says he personally packaged my "module"  Now the waiting begins !!!


Mike


----------



## SenKat

But - did he SEND it ? :lolsign:


----------



## seanrolsen

I am sure he did send it to you Mike. I was told that in the next two days, mine would be sent. Did you opt for the EMS fast shipping, Mike? 

I am expecting mine on the 3rd of May.


----------



## cool4u2view

I received my package of a 200mW laser today... I opened the package slowly and I was very excited, I saw the grey box the the laser comes in and carefully opened it. Inside I found two AAA batteries and NO LASER!!!! 

I'm not even sure what to do now my 45 days protection from Paypal is already over. I'm going to email them right away after this, but I'm not even sure there's much I can do.


----------



## seanrolsen

*Oh my goodness!*

I would have had a massive heart failure! I am so sorry for you! I think you would have been the first one to receive one, too. I am thinking that when it went to SanFran, that the customs people got it. And did you say you got it on a Sunday? Cool.

On a nother note....

I didn't know where else to post this, so if you can point me to the right thread, let me know, and I will edit this one agian...

I am still looking for goggles or safety glasses for my non filtered/ poor filtered lasers. Are these what I need? IR 5.0?

http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/ir-protection.html
Ir-5 will do the trick you think? Or do I need to go to the IR cobalt?
http://www.discountsafetygear.com/aomaspwir50l.html
They are pretty cheap, like 10 bucks and under...

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Enigmafied

Hmmmm... is it a possibility that said laser has a paintjob that reflects only IR light...therefore it can't be seen?

Heh, sorry about that. Figured I had to make a joke about it...

I am sorry to hear that, I was terribly interested in these cheap lasers, and now I am definately NOT interested in some very expensive batteries.


----------



## picrthis

cool4u2view said:


> I received my package of a 200mW laser today... I opened the package slowly and I was very excited, I saw the grey box the the laser comes in and carefully opened it. Inside I found two AAA batteries and NO LASER!!!!
> 
> I'm not even sure what to do now my 45 days protection from Paypal is already over. I'm going to email them right away after this, but I'm not even sure there's much I can do.



Did it appear that it had been opened prior to you recieving it?


----------



## cool4u2view

Yes, I did receive it today (Sunday) by the USPS. Since it was EMS shipping it would have been late if they delivered it on Monday. The major USPS hubs work 7 days a week 24 hours a day even though local post offices are closed. This isn't the first time I've received an international EMS package on a Sunday due to EMS time restrictions.

I've looked over the whole package to see if it had been opened. My first thought was that Customs might have snagged it, but there are no openings except for the main flap which is covered by the shipping label placed on the package when it was shipping from China. So basically it was totally sealed. 

My only thought is if they had taken it out of the case to test prior to sending it and they may have forgotten to place it back into the case before sending it in the package.

Oh hold on... there is green tape the says "US customs" on the package. After carefully removing the tape I see now that in fact it looks like customs may have taken my precious laser! Doh! Now what?


----------



## [email protected]

Hmm, start crying?


----------



## m3ta1head

Shoot DX an email-they will definitely handle the issue.

They just sent me another 30mW after the FDA confiscated my second one.


----------



## seanrolsen

My EMS laser, and my AirMail laser (Both 200mW) Were just shipped when I checked this morning! In fact, all of my outstanding orders and backordered items were shipped today, ranging from order dated of March 22nd, to April 17th. I hope customs doesn't snag mine as well. It is in customs right now....


----------



## Aseras

mine says shipped as well. 57 days after i ordered it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

seanrolsen said:


> ...It is in customs right now....


If it's *in customs* right now, you could very likely be SOL. :shakehead:


----------



## senecaripple

guess customs is getting wise to DX.


----------



## seanrolsen

USPS.COM said:


> Label/Receipt Number: EA** **** ** *C N
> Status: Inbound Into Customs
> 
> Your item is being processed by United States Customs. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


 
I check the tracking number with HKPost, and nothing, but with the USPS, I get information. Usually it is the other way around, infor on HKPost telling me when it left the country, and USPS, tells me when it arrived to my city. The only difference is EMS express. 

Is EMS express treated differently in customs you think? cool4u2view's was shipped also via EMS express.....

P.S. Yes, I am worried, but excited at the same time.


----------



## chasm22

seanrolsen said:


> I check the tracking number with HKPost, and nothing, but with the USPS, I get information. Usually it is the other way around, infor on HKPost telling me when it left the country, and USPS, tells me when it arrived to my city. The only difference is EMS express.
> 
> Is EMS express treated differently in customs you think? cool4u2view's was shipped also via EMS express.....
> 
> P.S. Yes, I am worried, but excited at the same time.



I would say the answer to this would be yes. My understanding is that there is closer scrutiny of Express Mail, both international and national, due to its being the preferred method of shipping contraband and the fact that it is commonly used to ship expensive items. I think it's obvious that given limited resources, Customs would choose to give closer scrutiny to EMS shipments than say, items arriving by the proverbial slow boat from China.

Chuck


----------



## Aseras

hkpost ems and usps are usually days behind updating their tracking info. I've had things delievered that just had shipment notifications, ie just a tracking number issued, they were never issued acceptance.


----------



## Aseras

chasm22 said:


> I would say the answer to this would be yes. My understanding is that there is closer scrutiny of Express Mail, both international and national, due to its being the preferred method of shipping contraband and the fact that it is commonly used to ship expensive items. I think it's obvious that given limited resources, Customs would choose to give closer scrutiny to EMS shipments than say, items arriving by the proverbial slow boat from China.
> 
> Chuck




the bigger the package and WHEN are the two things that tie things up in customs. there's so many crap rules on imports that they could detain just about anything if they felt like it.

lots of time you'll see places send several small packages rather than 1 big one to clear customs. it's easier to get lost in the pile.

also mail going through customs on holidays ( like christmas ) is much more likely to go right on by due to the large volumes.


----------



## Kenom

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. I'm waiting on a 30mw greenie from them and according to DX it was shipped today. I'm not holding my breath cause hong kong post still doesn't show any record of the tracking #. I'll believe it's here and shipped when I'm holding it in my hands. LOL.

Hope mine doesn't get snagged. I purchase smokes that get through ok and all of my other purchases from china havn't either. Crosses fingers, knocks on wood, spins three times in circle with eyes on magnetic north, falls of face from dizzy affect of privious rite.


----------



## seanrolsen

Is there are prize for the first beamshot of the 200mw DX laser? 
Also, can I direct people to my flickr account, and tell them ONLY to look at the shots taken inside? -That is, if I ever get a laser in the box....

EDIT: I mean, is it allowed on this site....


----------



## Kenom

You can post pictures on imageshack.us for free.


----------



## chasm22

Aseras said:


> the bigger the package and WHEN are the two things that tie things up in customs. there's so many crap rules on imports that they could detain just about anything if they felt like it.
> 
> lots of time you'll see places send several small packages rather than 1 big one to clear customs. it's easier to get lost in the pile.
> 
> also mail going through customs on holidays ( like christmas ) is much more likely to go right on by due to the large volumes.



The question was whether or not sending something via EMS would increase the odds of inspection. The answer is almost surely yes. If you're claiming that a small item sent by EMS would be less likely to be inspected than a small item sent by regular airmail, then you aren't making any sense. 

Your claim about numbers being the determining factor is correct. What you don't seem to realize is that EMS makes up a minuscule amount of the total mail(packages and documents) that come in on jets. This alone, combined with the fact that they are kept separate from the other mail and inspected first, means they are going to get closer scrutiny. I'd bet on any given plane there might be a dozen or two EMS packages(total)versus tens of thousands of air letters and parcels. Using your own logic, it makes sense they get closer inspection.

Customs official; "Lets see, here we have a great big pile of air letters and parcels with no timeline and here we have two dozen EMS packages that need to get out. l wonder why anybody would need a package from Deal Extreme so urgently??? Maybe we better have a look right now, so we can get it moving to its destination. Oh, gee. A laser module. Not kosher. "

Given the above scenario and given the fact that the very same customs official will be handling the very same shipment of EMS mail coming in tomorrow and the next day and the next day would lead me to believe that the odds of every DX package sent EMS has a pretty good chance of being inspected. 

Remember, EMS is international Express Mail Service and is delivered by the PO. Not that many businesses use it as compare to the private companies like FedEx, DHL, UPS, etc. The numbers of items sent via EMS is small. 

Finally, to somewhat reinforce my argument, I will add that just prior to posting this my daughter called me to inform me that my 100mw DX laser module has arrived safe and sound. Shipped by air on the 15th of this month. And yes, she opened the package to make sure the module was inside. It was probably buried under the tens of thousands of other air letters a packages that weren't inspected because of the sheer numbers. 

I can assure you that there weren't any EMS letters or packages buried in the same pile. They were in their own little bag/container, brightly labeled and colored just so they wouldn't get mixed with the rest of the mail.

Chuck


----------



## seanrolsen

Chuck,


I think you are right on the money there. We shall see what happens with others mail in the next few weeks...

I ordered one EMS, and one AriMail...

I am sure I will get both, cause I'm special. (At least my momma tells me so.)

Wish me luck,
Sean

Good Nite


----------



## chasm22

seanrolsen said:


> Chuck,
> 
> 
> I think you are right on the money there. We shall see what happens with others mail in the next few weeks...
> 
> I ordered one EMS, and one AriMail...
> 
> I am sure I will get both, cause I'm special. (At least my momma tells me so.)
> 
> Wish me luck,
> Sean
> 
> Good Nite



Sean,

I do wish you luck. I'm definitely not trying to make anybody feel bad here, even though I may have unintentionally. 

I just ordered something that's going to be sent EMS from Japan. I probably would have ordered my laser module via EMS also, if I had thought it would have helped speed things up. I didn't because I kinda figured from the beginning(I ordered mine quite a few weeks ago)there would be delays. Not from customs, but from the manufacturing side. I just didn't think it would make much difference. The only reason I'm down on EMS now is because of what has transpired. But that doesn't mean yours isn't going to arrive. It will and there will be a module inside!:santa:


----------



## chasm22

Well, I fired up my DX 100mw greenie module. I have no test equipment and my only other high powered greenie was a 75mw leadlight.

I would say that its putting out somewhere in the advertised range. Burned a hole through a 3mil thick 'contractor' bag without a problem. I took it into the garage attic and the beam was pretty intense. I don't want to mess around with it too much until I can get a few answers to the IR question.

If I am interpreting everything correctly, even if the module doesn't have an IR filter I'm OK as long as I aim it at a non-reflective surface that is at least a couple of yards/meters away? I live in the country, so that's not a problem. My garage attic doesn't have any reflective surfaces since it is wood and I'm assuming that unfinished wood won't reflect back the beam?? Also, since the roofline is at an angle, any chance of the beam being reflected directly back are pretty slim, correct? If this isn't correct, please let me know. I took one further step to reduce the odds by standing on the stairway instead of the floor of the attic, thereby making all contact points angular. I'm probably being a little to paranoid about this, but maybe not. I remember pointing my other 75mw greenie at the ceramic tiles in our spare bathroom from a distance of maybe 5 feet. Looking back at it, I guess I can consider myself lucky not to have had a couple of holes burned in my retinas. Pretty impressive light show though.

I'd say for the price this a pretty sweet laser module. As with anything coming from China or anywhere else, the OEM batteries are not very good. To be expected. I'm using sanyo nimh's. 

I'd be willing to send this to a forum member who has the capability to test the power and the ir filtering. Any takers let me know via this thread or PM. I have some things to take care of now and probably won't return to the forums today but I'll try to get back tonight.

Chuck


----------



## Kenom

There is a simple device you could buy from radio shack cost me at the time $1.99. it is a simple infrared dectector. I used it at the time to see if the batteries were getting low on my remote controls. You charge it by putting it up to a florecent light and shine your infrared source at it. It luminesces at the infrared and shows you in a visible shine if it's being hit with ir. The next thing you can do at that point is put a ir filter over the end of the laser and if it no longer luminesces then you have an ir problem. Hoboy I gotta go dig mine out of piles of junk.


----------



## Kenom

here's a link to one http://mfgcn.com/_wsn/page9.html


----------



## seanrolsen

Chasm, 

Wowee! I can't wait. I have been tracking mine online, and might see it Wed, or Thurs.!! I also bought a pair of IR protection glasses rated at IR 5.0 (heavy protection). They were about 10 bucks shipped! I would recommend a pair for anyone with a DX high powered laser.

I got them from Safety Glasses USA (Model number: 360-I5 which is a over-your-prescription-glasses-glasses)


----------



## SenKat

Seanrolsen - you most likely will not need them - simple 532nm glasses will protect enough, as the IR (If any measurable amount) comes out in a food - as it is not focused. Picture your green laser like a mini-mag light. The kind with a twisty cap to turn it on and off. When you twist it on, it shines out perfectly fine - if you unscrew the top completely, you have light everywhere - well, with a DX greenie, or any other greenie you are not likely to unscrew the optics - but the IR behaves like that mini-mag with the top off - it floods out. So - after a few centimeters, there will not be any measurable IR in the beam to reflect back into your eyes - unless you are shining the laser from within 2" of the target.

The "IR bad guy" syndrom is VERY over-rated - unless you get direct exposure to it, you will never have to worry about it. I used a 1 WATT IR diode that was fibre coupled to light matches in a video. I had to be within about an inch to make it light the matches. The shot where it melted a balloon that was not inflated was within 2" of the diode. THAT is where the danger zone is - not so with the DX lasers - or any of the ebaysers - they cannot burn at a distance.

I am not ranting at you - or anyone in particular - just ranting, I suppose. It is time to let the magical IR CAT out of the bag so to speak. It's not going to hurt you if it is not focused or collimated, unless you are right up on it.

It is ALWAYS best to err on the side of better judgement - and use protection, but you are more likely to suffer from "flash blindness" type symptoms from viewing the projected dot for too long.

 

To be clear - I am not aiming the above rant AT anyone - and I am not attempting to pick a fight, or upset anyone - but facts are facts !


----------



## seanrolsen

SenKat,

I know you are not trying to rant at me. I think it is cool enought that this forum thread is here so I can chat with others all over about something that I am interested in as well. Everyone here is a bit tired of hearing about lasers by now. I also like how you cover yourself there. You knew that people were going to comment about it didn't you.  

Thanks for the info, though. And, at $10 bucks for the glasses, it can't hurt to have a little extra protection, right?

Also... correct me if I am wrong, but is there any eye protection that will eliminate a risk of eye damage (of looking into the laser outright)? -Other than the obvious of closing your eyes. I only ask if I had a friend with the laser shining at me, even at a distance, is there something to protect eyes, or just don't perform this act at all? I can't really see myself needing this, but just curious.

Thanks again... I hope I will get my laser tomorrow!

GN,
~Sean


----------



## SenKat

WHEW ! Thanks for not taking offense !


I would not reccomend doing that at all, actually - but I think if someone were to shine it at a distance, AND you had adequate eye protection - you may well still be able to type about it on here. But - don't do it...it really is like playing with fire - but worse...I mena, sight is VERY precious to me - even though I have to wear glasses to see every dang thing ! Someone posted an experiment they did in a car - and the laser was shone at it at dusk from 200ft or further - they were still blinded by it - even wearing goggles, I think...I will try to find that thread - I cannot recall what forum it was on - but it was a good test - under controlled circumstances, too. Best to not do it, I would have to say.


----------



## Kenom

there is a post on another forum about a guy who shot himself in the eye at close range with a greenie and about the damaging effect it had on his eyesight. I really wish I could remember the site it was horrifying. Had a blank spot in his vision from where the laser penetrated his eye and he could only see certain colors from that eye. he actually puts graphical representations of what it looks like.


----------



## senecaripple

i'm sure some of us is destined to lose some of our vision. we are after all playing with fire. 
my grandfather lost an eye from hunting. so, I figure i'll be next.


----------



## 2xTrinity

> Also... correct me if I am wrong, but is there any eye protection that will eliminate a risk of eye damage (of looking into the laser outright)? -Other than the obvious of closing your eyes. I only ask if I had a friend with the laser shining at me, even at a distance, is there something to protect eyes, or just don't perform this act at all? I can't really see myself needing this, but just curious.


The only way I coudl think of would be glasses that might filter 95+% of the green wavelength. That would essentially turn a 200mW beam into a <5mW beam. But that then defeats the entire point of green having a visible beam/spot, which means IMO you'd just be better off to getting a <5mW in the first place. 

Although, I definitely wouldn't use a 200mW with no protection -- accidentally hitting yourself in the eye from a beam reflected off of clear glass -- a 5% reflection of a 200mW laser, is essentially the same as pointing a 10mW green directly into your eyes.

If someone want a laser to set things on fire, and be safe, IMHO an IR laser with a co-linear red laser (to see where the beam is*) used only when everyone around has 100% IR filtering glasses on -- would be the best idea. Or just use a direct-injected red laser -- that will be visible, and a lot more energy-efficient than the green frequency doubled lasers.



> Thanks for the info, though. And, at $10 bucks for the glasses, it can't hurt to have a little extra protection, right?
> 
> Also... correct me if I am wrong, but is there any eye protection that will eliminate a risk of eye damage (of looking into the laser outright)? -Other than the obvious of closing your eyes. I only ask if I had a friend with the laser shining at me, even at a distance, is there something to protect eyes, or just don't perform this act at all? I can't really see myself needing this, but just curious.


Well, at a distance wearing IR glasses isn't going to really make any difference -- the IR spreads out with the inverse square of the distance, and the _green_ is what makes green lasers dangerous, even lasers with perfect IR filtering.


----------



## seanrolsen

It came, it came, it came!!!

Burns red strike-on-box matches in about 1.5 seconds at about 2 inches.

Will update later.

~Sean


----------



## senecaripple

seanrolsen said:


> It came, it came, it came!!!
> 
> Burns red strike-on-box matches in about 1.5 seconds at about 2 inches.
> 
> Will update later.
> 
> ~Sean


let me be the first to congratulate you!! how's the beam? go through a set of batteries yet? 
mine should hopefully arrive by next week.
if customs dont get their hands on it.
my 100mw, arrived on monday, but have not been home yet. I hope there's a laser in there.


----------



## stevetexas

seanrolsen said:


> It came, it came, it came!!!
> 
> Burns red strike-on-box matches in about 1.5 seconds at about 2 inches.
> 
> Will update later.
> 
> ~Sean


 
Awaiting Updates!!!! I really want to know!!! 

One way to prevent it from being contaminated by IR is to make a 3-5 mm "pinhole" out of some dark material and shine the laser through that hole when the laser aperature is over 6" away. The majority of the IR will be blocked since it spreads out, but the green should go straight through because it is collimated. Try burning the match that way. It will tell us a bit about the power of the green.


----------



## Ashton

Kenom said:


> there is a post on another forum about a guy who shot himself in the eye at close range with a greenie and about the damaging effect it had on his eyesight. I really wish I could remember the site it was horrifying. Had a blank spot in his vision from where the laser penetrated his eye and he could only see certain colors from that eye. he actually puts graphical representations of what it looks like.


 
I've seen the link on LaserCommunity, but I dont know it off-paw, sorry... but I do agree, VERY good site to warn you about the dangers of alsers!


----------



## brighter

Here it is!

What to say, that laser is total crap! Scatters, split beams, power fluctations etc. I'm very dissapointed! Finally it is a bit brighter than 50mw at first but then equals to 50mw. I don't have laser power meter to check but what to measure? 80 than 50 than 60 than 80 than 40mw? Nonsense. Long wait didn't pay off. Maybe it's only mine... I hope Yours turn fine. And another thing, me purchasing another newwish? Not possible!!!


----------



## SenKat

Oh DANG, Brighter - I am sorry to hear that 

Contact DX - ask for a refund - or go to your shipping status page, and re-order it from there....they will contact you, and then you can tell them that it does NOT perform how you want it to !


----------



## senecaripple

could this have been caused from all of the bouncing around during the mail delivery?


----------



## SenKat

It IS possible - but I have ordered several newwish lasers in the past and never had any difficulties with them - they were all in the 50mw range....


----------



## brighter

Thanx for suggestion SenKat. I didn't try lithium primaries yet (they are on the way) but on new alkalines and especially ni-mh's it works horrible. Split beams happen when alkalines are new (after 10 seconds and then back to normal and so on, so I'm guessing that on Li primaties (e2) will be even worse. After 20 seconds when unit gets warm it starts to drop in brightness and thats opposite to 50mw which gets full brightness when it warms. I can take picture of split beams if You're interested...


----------



## brighter

SenKat said:


> It IS possible - but I have ordered several newwish lasers in the past and never had any difficulties with them - they were all in the 50mw range....


 
Mine <50's were good too, I even had one 50mw that went nuts (I mean in good way) after 20 sec when it jumped to next power level, I believe 80-100mw but unfortunatly I sacrifised and disected that one to find out what was in it. That was my first greenie and I'm very very sorry that I destroyed it. I would even trade 200mw for that 50mw greenie...


----------



## seanrolsen

As this is my first greenie, I have nothing to compare it to. I will be adding pictures (hopeully today) to the review thread I started. Then I will be sending it off to be tested to a fellow member....

When I first turn on the laser, after about 5 seconds, the beam gets noticibly brighter. Lithiums do make a difference when it comes to lighting matches. And I am not sure what a split beam is, I would like to see pics, please!


----------



## Aseras

seanrolsen said:


> As this is my first greenie, I have nothing to compare it to. I will be adding pictures (hopeully today) to the review thread I started. Then I will be sending it off to be tested to a fellow member....
> 
> When I first turn on the laser, after about 5 seconds, the beam gets noticibly brighter. Lithiums do make a difference when it comes to lighting matches. And I am not sure what a split beam is, I would like to see pics, please!



get a magnifying glass shine the laser through it and look at the result on a wall. you should have one huge dot tem 00. once you blow the beam up with a magnifying glass make sure it's not like these http://content.answers.com/main/content/wp/en/9/97/Laguerre-gaussian.png


----------



## seanrolsen

Interesting... I have seen #20, but only after I was shining it through a pair of plastic sunglasses. I will be uploading some movies of the different effects the laser has shining through differnt plastics because it slowly changes, an the beam spread/diffraction moves in a really neat effect. I don't know if the sunglasses were effecting the beam, or showing its true shape?

I will find out later...

Also, I added pictures on the review page I started.


----------



## X_Marine

EMS delivery came in fine..
<200mw haven't had a chance to test yet.

X.


----------



## chasm22

seanrolsen said:


> It came, it came, it came!!!
> 
> Burns red strike-on-box matches in about 1.5 seconds at about 2 inches.
> 
> Will update later.
> 
> ~Sean



Sean,

Very cool. Now I wish I had ordered the 200mw module instead of the 100mw. 



Chuck


----------



## Hemlock Mike

I tested my DL95 on Sharpied book matches tonight. 1 second at 18 inches. My home made RED --- Priceless !!!

I wouldn't get the match too close because 1: the beam is probably not focused well that close and 2: I don't want smoke and crap getting into the optics !!!!

Mike


----------



## VaThInK

Hi, I'm new in here. I have come here to get some advice as I've been fooled once on eBay when I bought a laser pointer advertised as being 150mW average and 175mW peak for AU$230 or US$190. Boy I got ripped off pretty bad. The laser can hardly pop a balloon. Don't even think about lighting a match. The outer collimating lens is also crap. A single gentle wipe will render the lens undesireable to be used. The coating came off! To make it worse, the beam that was round and clear when projected to a wall now have become dirty with millions of scattered tiny green dots (inside and outside of the facula) and distorted. Just like having a small galaxy in my room really.

Here's a picture of a similar unit from eBay. It's very identical except for the laser warning sticker. Anyone have any experience with this laser pointer before?





Having said that, now I need some advice from those of you who have received their DX 200mW laser pointer. Will the build quality of this laser be better than mine? In term of optical power, which one would you guys recommend? 100mW, 150mW or 200mW? Sorry if my post is too long. Thanks guys.

Also, I'm very sorry if I have hi-jacked this thread. It was not my intention at all.


Cheers.


----------



## Aseras

VaThInK said:


> The outer collimating lens is also crap. A single gentle wipe will render the lens undesireable to be used. The coating came off! To make it worse, the beam that was round and clear when projected to a wall now have become dirty with millions of scattered tiny green dots (inside and outside of the facula) and distorted. Just like having a small galaxy in my room really.



Hi vathink and welcome. Use a qtip to clean the lense. just wipe a few times, change to another and repeat a few times. flip the laser on and note and more glare or crap on the lense and wipe gently until it's gone. doing circles can make a pattern so wipe randomly.


----------



## VaThInK

Aseras said:


> Hi vathink and welcome. Use a qtip to clean the lense. just wipe a few times, change to another and repeat a few times. flip the laser on and note and more glare or crap on the lense and wipe gently until it's gone. doing circles can make a pattern so wipe randomly.


 
Thanks Aseras, I will keep this nice tip of yours in mind for my next laser pointers. In regards to my old laser pointer, it's too late I'm afraid as I mentioned in my first post that the coating already came off. It is somewhat damaged now.  The lens has a cyan coating initially. Now it looks like a plain cheap and scratched lens.  I guess I just have to live with it.

Now my old laser pointer aside, any news on the DX 200mW anyone? Can't wait to hear reviews from you guys.  

Cheers.


----------



## senecaripple

patients is a must if you order from DX.


----------



## Aseras

VaThInK said:


> Thanks Aseras, I will keep this nice tip of yours in mind for my next laser pointers. In regards to my old laser pointer, it's too late I'm afraid as I mentioned in my first post that the coating already came off. It is somewhat damaged now.  The lens has a cyan coating initially. Now it looks like a plain cheap and scratched lens.  I guess I just have to live with it.
> 
> Now my old laser pointer aside, any news on the DX 200mW anyone? Can't wait to hear reviews from you guys.
> 
> Cheers.



dont worry about the scratches, just get it clean and if you have to rotate the head of the laser so the beam exits in a clear area of the lense. 99% of the lense can be scratched and your laser will be spotless if it goes through a clean place.


----------



## Aseras

From the 200mw review thread.. continuing here since this is the original..



> I got my <200mw. I was prepared to be woefully unimpressed. Fired it off in the parking lot of the post office in my car with the crap alkies it came with, and smoked a hole in my dashboard... instantly.
> 
> Now for the bad news, while it's bright and may well yet be 200mw for a few seconds, it's got some serious optical issues. for one it has a FINGERPRINT ( which at night is like 5 feet wide ), not on the external lense but inside somewhere. It's got SERIOUS scatter issues ( bright dot with a 5 foot spotlight around it). If it didn't have that one issue I'd say mine was golden. I haven't put it under the lpm yet since I've about cooked my plastic nd8, but form what it looks like it's burning ability and the brightnes of the dot compared to my rpl, it's easily over 100mw, and may actually come close to 200 briefly. It also has a very good beam diameter and the divergance looks fantastic i'd even venture to say that outside it rivals my rpl.. that's saying a lot.
> 
> Now i just need to figure out how to take it apart... try and clean it up. I also want to do some tests on the beam to see what it's really doing, and stick it in the spectrmeter. I needs lots more time... Back to work with me..



So I couldn't resist a new toy and tinker this afternoon. I ended up taping the head of the pointer in some masking tape sticking it in a vice and slowly working the head off... and i still scuffed it pretty good.

I got it off and spent nearly an hour under a microscope cleaning the damn lenses with some isopropanol and a qtip and some lense paper on a pipette. There's no more fingerprint, but still some light scatter. but it's infinitely better than it was. I even considered for a bit converting a broken leadlight colliminator over, but it wasn't an easy fit so I made do with what I had. I can't believe there was a finger print on the internals.

With the crap alkies it came with I'm reading a peak of 180mw which drops within a few seconds to 120mw. I'm impressed. I've got some slightly used e2 lithiums and they give similar results.

It's a supertight beam we are talking 1/2 a millimeter diameter and although i haven't had time to check the divergance ( I need to made sure I've got the focus right since I played with the optics.. no time today ) it was impressive right out of the box, perhaps even < 1 mrad. 

So far it's worth the $120 although I'd be pissed if I was a regular joe and couldn't fix the lense issues. That's just bad IMHO. There's no reason why that should happen.

I also never did get my "free gifts" for the wait. perhaps in true DX fashion they'll show up later too.


----------



## Aseras

Tested on the LPM-1 w/ nd8 filter at home.

Stock crap alkalines that came with the pointer( and are probably getting low now ) 120mw peak 108mw sustained for 1 minute.. pointer getting hot to touch.

RPL 260 ( specified as 269mw average ) peak 358mw 280.3 mw sustained for 1 minute until nd8 filter started to cook ( probably the last test on the plastic nd8 filter for me.. this one has had it.. there's no good surfaces anymore I just used the last non-melted areas  )


----------



## Hemlock Mike

I reported to Alex at DX that my 200 outputs 70 mW and can barely pop a balloon. I suggested a trade for a new one closer to spec.

His reply ----- "Have a good time". PERIOD

Mike


----------



## rmzalbar

Seems like DX has been hiring additional staff members to deal with the volume, and that these guys aren't up to the job (and/or don't understand english.) What you probably received was probably not an INTENT of bad customer service, but rather a lack of ability to understand what you wrote.

Subjectively of course, the response you received = bad customer service. I'd try again and attempt to reach Kyle directly.


----------



## JaGWiRE

rmzalbar said:


> Seems like DX has been hiring additional staff members to deal with the volume, and that these guys aren't up to the job (and/or don't understand english.) What you probably received was probably not an INTENT of bad customer service, but rather a lack of ability to understand what you wrote.
> 
> Subjectively of course, the response you received = bad customer service. I'd try again and attempt to reach Kyle directly.


 I have been wanting to place an order for the last couple weeks. I have some specific questions about if they will do what they did for me in the last order and if they can special order me a few items, and these people just do not understand.
It is very very frusterating. I spent oevr $200 on the last order and was quite happy. If I could get ahold of Kyle or Melissa or something I think it'd be alright.


----------



## SenKat

Hemlock Mike said:


> I reported to Alex at DX that my 200 outputs 70 mW and can barely pop a balloon. I suggested a trade for a new one closer to spec.
> 
> His reply ----- "Have a good time". PERIOD
> 
> Mike


 
Awe, CRAP ! That is nasty luck there, Mike....try again, man - it cannot hurt, right ? No nastiness, just try again....hopefully you will get a proper response this time around....


----------



## JaGWiRE

SenKat said:


> Awe, CRAP ! That is nasty luck there, Mike....try again, man - it cannot hurt, right ? No nastiness, just try again....hopefully you will get a proper response this time around....


 I've got the same reply a few times too.
Honestly, this is very frusterating to me.


----------



## Hemlock Mike

I don't get it - - Yesterday this module output 70 mW. Today is a new day.

It measured 206 mW peak and levels out at 150 mW !!! I wrote this back to Alex. Maybe it was dirty contacts or switch -- It POPS 'em now !!

Mike


----------



## Gazoo

Hemlock Mike said:


> I don't get it - - Yesterday this module output 70 mW. Today is a new day.
> 
> It measured 206 mW peak and levels out at 150 mW !!! I wrote this back to Alex. Maybe it was dirty contacts or switch -- It POPS 'em now !!
> 
> Mike



Hmmmmm....interesting. I guess when Alex wrote back to you to have a good time, he meant it..LOL. I have been following from back when you ordered. I know you went through a great deal of frustration. Let's hope the laser continues to function as good as it is now. I really wonder what caused it to "wake up".


----------



## SenKat

Mike - didja use those "special" batteries ? LOL Kidding - glad it's behaving now !


----------



## Aseras

Mike, hows the scatter on yours? Do you have a good clean dot ?


----------



## picrthis

I just received my DX 200mw Laser today, I was getting nervous if it would make it through customs or not based on some posts I read.
However it arrived with no problems, I had it sent Air Mail and from the time I ordered it to the time it arrived at my door, was 28 days; when I ordered though they didn't have it in-stock, so I knew I would have to wait.

I just did a quick comparision against my Canadian Fusion 150mw Laser, and it is NO comparision; it can NOT hold a candle to the Canadian Fusion Laser.:thumbsdow


----------



## Hemlock Mike

I been thinking about what happened to the module. Last night it could barely pop a balloon and this AM, it was a torch. Maybe battery connection OR the switch. Most of those little switches aren't made for 800 mA .... The e2 cells will put that out.

shooting both the DX 200 and the DL95 accross the room, I see very little scatter if any .. It's hard to study either of them. The spot diameter at 20' shows the DX 200 about 50% larger but I haven't had time to measure.

Somehow, the laser santa visited me last night because it woke up while I slept.

Mike


----------



## seanrolsen

I am guessing temperature may also have a play? 

If I only had the equipment to hook it up to a steady power supply.... This would show a lot. I think. What do you all think?

Sometime mine will light a match right away, and others (after I have been using it a little, if I remember right?) it will not even smoke it. I am not convinced that a warm up is helpful. If I could use the laser for a minute or two, and then quickly swap out with new batts.... I dont know.... I am so new and undereducated in this area. Some one help me out by posting their own experiments?


----------



## jdwannam

Strangely enough.. I tried the laser again tonight with some e2 lithium's I had used for over an hour playing with the laser. And it instantly lit a match 3" from the laser. I tried it again 12" away and it lit a red non painted match in about 5 seconds. Do these lasers only perform their best after being broken in?


----------



## Conceptcar3

soooo.... whats the final word on these things? Should I spend the $120 to find out myself, or do you guys think it's not worth it?


----------



## senecaripple

Conceptcar3 said:


> soooo.... whats the final word on these things? Should I spend the $120 to find out myself, or do you guys think it's not worth it?


you'll have to weigh the pro and cons:
pro: the price is right.
cons: 1. hows your patience?
2. CUSTOMS, there's alway a pri*ck that wants one.


----------



## stevetexas

I received my DX 200mW laser today and I've posted a graph of output on the site below - I'm not sure how to post pictures/graphs on CPF. It seems to output about 150mW, of which about 50% is IR. There is probably an IR filter, just not a very good one. The IR doesn't bother me since I don't really use it for up close applications and the IR has fanned out to a marginal level by a few feet anyway.

http://www.laserpointerforums.com/forums/YaBB.pl?num=1178289815


----------



## High Octane

I received my 200mw DX Laser yesterday.

This is what I have found:
It was much brighter than my 20mw Wicked Laser, but only for a few seconds.
It seems to only output around the 150-200mw area when it feels like it, I have had it burn black colored objects and me, but only for a short time and unable to reproduce this even with new E2 Lithiums.

I knew I was taking a chance on this purchase, but the price was right, I also plan on taking it apart and seeing if it can be modded at all.

Questions:
1) How to remove the cap/module without too much damage?
2) Is there a pod to adjust voltage?
3) If so, What where your results after making adjustments?
4) Has anyone tried using 10440 AAA's?


----------



## f22warzone

I got mine yesterday or the day befor lol only took 20 days and it was in stock when i orderd it anway mine lights matches 4" away in a glass flask and their the red waterproof matches so does that mean i have a super laser  well probly not but its nice to think of it highly  i havent had any problems with the power dimming but then agian i havent had it on for more that 40seconds. umm i was wondering what type of duty cycle should we have for theses things the most i have done was 30-40 seconds on to about 10-30 seconds off. is it safe to go more or am i pressing it hard as it is. and i am only using nimh. the glass flask pic is on the dx200 webshight page. anways let me kno what you guies are pulling with your laser. and i think i might be daring and run my laser for 1 min the bats are a bit dead but i am worrd about buring this thing up its my 6th laser and all my privous ones have blown up on me  anway sthe only prolb i have is the beam divergen is about 2.2 i teseted it at 1 foot at 53 feet here soon i will try to play with the lens to readjust it or should i just leave it the way it is i would hate to mess this baby up. and o ya it smokes any black plast 6"-18" away any black plastic lol even engraved my name on my stereo lol and burnd all the way throu a black pin cap in 40seconds on a fresh pair of nimh battries  i love this thing : )


----------

